# Which HD DTH is the best ?



## aerosg (Feb 6, 2013)

I recently purchased a HD LED TV and am planning to buy a DTH. I would like to know about the HD DTH providers, the cost of the Set Top box.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 6, 2013)

Well there are very few “real HD channels.
Dish TV upscales the content and claims most number of HD Channels.

I‘d say you should get Tatasky HD.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 6, 2013)

according to some here videocon dth provides best picture quality on SD/normal channels & it also has maximum no. of "real" HD channels.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2013)

My friend is using Reliance BIG tv and I'm not satisfied by it. Neither the quality, nor the interface. Tatasky is the way to go.


----------



## swatkats (Feb 6, 2013)

Videocon d2H.  
Tata Sky has an History of Hiking Prices till their wishes is Fulfilled. Albeit d2h has better Packs and Same Support as Tata Sky.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2013)

swatkats said:


> Videocon d2H.
> Tata Sky has an History of Hiking Prices till their wishes is Fulfilled. Albeit d2h has better Packs and Same Support as Tata Sky.



I agree that tata sky is a bit expensive, but worth it. The interface, quality, service is absolutely top notch. Airtel is another contender OP can consider.

I'm using tata sky since long time, more than ~8 years, and never faced any problem or dissatisfaction.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 6, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> I agree that tata sky is a bit expensive, but worth it. The interface, quality, service is absolutely top notch. Airtel is another contender OP can consider.
> 
> I'm using tata sky since long time, more than ~8 years, and never faced any problem our dissatisfaction.


Well i am using airtel for 5yrs and never been an issue it has the best results in rainy days i tested myself(my neighbours dths had signal problem) but airtel was unaffected by any weather..it has all true HD channels too ...


----------



## shuhailnp (Jun 1, 2013)

In sun hd dth box can i select sd monthly packs or i should have to select only hd monthly packs ?


----------



## dummydave (Jun 5, 2013)

bro there are very few channels in hd for now.....

u can opt for tatasky or airtel or videocon

ps. .using tatasky for longtime n z d best. .

videocon z also very strong contender...

just check who z offerin more hd channels...n get it..


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm using videocon hd. I would suggest it.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 6, 2013)

One thing I'll like to point out about Airtel HD is that they are erratic... I had subscribed to ESPN HD last year but they removed the channel from their list of channels about the last week of December without informing me... But, they kept charging me!!!  Now, it's back again but as an unsubscribed channel for me... Come on... 6 months without ESPN HD was like hell for me...


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 7, 2013)

In my Opinion Videocon d2h is the best due to the following reasons -

1. Its cheap than others 
2. Its has good deals in respect to the channels they give 
3. The HD channels are very good 
4. The service is the best


----------



## eduku (Jun 28, 2013)

I am also getting a new HD DTH connection(normal HD Box NOT HD Recorder), probably tomorrow. 
But I still can't decide between Airtel, Videocon and Tata Sky. 
My requirements are low monthly cost, good PQ and good service..
Since I want to keep monthly costs down, I plan to take the basic compulsory package and supplement it with the HD package. 
That way I figured I can get the the best PQ (full set of HD Channels) but a relatively low cost (since I am not subscribing to any other SD packs)...

BTW these channels are very important to me :

1.) ESPN HD
2.) Ten HD
3.) Star Cricket HD
4.) National Geographic HD
5.) Discovery HD
6.) History TV18 HD
7.) Star World HD


@thetechfreak and dashing.sujay : I would really appreciate if you guys could clarify why you have suggested Tata Sky HD.

Thanks in advance for the help guys...

PS. Working well in the rain is also critical...


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 28, 2013)

eduku said:


> I am also getting a new HD DTH connection(normal HD Box NOT HD Recorder), probably tomorrow.
> But I still can't decide between Airtel, Videocon and Tata Sky.
> My requirements are low monthly cost, good PQ and good service..
> Since I want to keep monthly costs down, I plan to take the basic compulsory package and supplement it with the HD package.
> ...



Go for Videocon D2H.This is the best for u.


----------



## eduku (Jun 28, 2013)

sumit05 said:


> Go for Videocon D2H.This is the best for u.



Thanks. 
I am aware that Videocon has the highest number of true HD channels and I hear that its got the latest technology as well. That's why I like it too, but many people have said that they have very poor service and bad coverage during the rains. That is why I am in doubt. 
Everyone keeps suggesting TATA Sky and AIRTEL, and most of the people of my locality are them as well.


----------



## dummydave (Jun 29, 2013)

in heavy rains...all d dth stops....

Regarding videocon they r really gud....
Very gud hd ..


----------



## Gollum (Jun 29, 2013)

the bigger your dish, the better it is.
Rain will always be there, microwave signal is gonna be the same.
Try to get a BIG dish like the one you see on top of cable tv buildings.
They are not very expensive and you will get way better signal with them. 
Best if you get the one with holes in the reflector.


----------



## eduku (Jun 29, 2013)

Ok so what do I get, Airtel, Videocon or Tata Sky?? 
I am going to have to get it within a few days, so please guys help...


----------



## shuhailnp (Jul 1, 2013)

Videocon d2h


----------



## KyleSforza (Jul 15, 2013)

Videocon D2H, been using it ever since it came out as it offers much much more channels compared to others. The interface is awesome! and service is top notch, each and every problem gets fixed with just one call or within 2 hours!

Best service I ever experienced, you can simply call them for recharge and unlike others, they'll recharge first and collect money from your home later 

If you still have doubts, just check the number of channels, D2H offers about 200 channels more than Tata Sky at much cheaper prices  Second is DishTV.


----------



## swatkats (Jul 16, 2013)

KyleSforza said:


> D2H offers about 200 channels more than Tata Sky at much cheaper prices  Second is DishTV.


Really Good I should say. 400Bucks/mo and you get 350+ channels. 
Unlike Tata Sky Without offering New channels Raising prices every now and then ..


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 17, 2013)

pkkumarcool said:


> Well i am using airtel for 5yrs and never been an issue it has the best results in rainy days i tested myself(my neighbours dths had signal problem) but airtel was unaffected by any weather..it has all true HD channels too ...



.......................................


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 17, 2013)

Dish TV


----------



## Niilesh (Jul 17, 2013)

Though it doesn't matter the OP now but, I agree Videocon D2H is one of the best. It's just that it's UI sucks and (UI) is slow(no cache i guess)


----------



## saurabha26may (Jul 19, 2013)

I have used most of the D2H (even Doordarshan  ) except for Sun and finally settled on Videocon D2H. In terms of Response and cheap running cost go for Videocon D2H. Most expensive is Tata and Airtel. Most number of HD channels are with Videocon. Always try to buy long term plan even which cost much cheaper than monthly plan. Any top up you can add later. Most of the top ups however have to brought for 3 months atleast......

It is just a matter of adaption and you would feel the other D2H UI sucks. You would get highest number of channels in Videocon D2H and then Dish TV. Tata Sky/Big are known for adding the new channels at the last the first one to add is Videocon. The technology used is almost same by same all the D2H however when it rains heavily all D2H are useless. However order of remaining unaffected during rains is as follows as per my analysis:
Airtel (Least affected)
Tata
Videocon
Dish
Big
Doordarshan


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 3, 2014)

In my opinion Videocon D2H HD is the best ... In terms of no. Of channels and also the cost. .. The quality and service is also too good


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 4, 2014)

AirTel Digital TV for me. Nothing matters to me other than picture quality.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2014)

how many HD channels are available currently?

I use YouScod18 and they give 13HD Channels


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 7, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> how many HD channels are available currently?
> 
> I use YouScod18 and they give 13HD Channels


Overall in India? This might be correct, List of HD channels in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

ADTV gives 19. Videocon gives max afaik.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 7, 2014)

wow videocon d2h is so cheap. the most expensive hd pack is only 480/month
And I pay 525/month with airtel and its not even 

but d2h has bad video and audio quality
check this forum here DTH Networks India Forums - Videocon D2H HD
Its the best forum when it comes to satellite tv.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2014)

Gollum said:


> wow videocon d2h is so cheap. the most expensive hd pack is only 480/month
> And I pay 525/month with airtel and its not even
> 
> but d2h has bad video and audio quality
> ...


so in terms of Quality content which is best?
Tata Sky or Airtel


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I would go with tata sky..They might charge a bit premium, but their quality is excellent.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 7, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> so in terms of Quality content which is best?
> Tata Sky or Airtel





ashs1 said:


> I would go with tata sky..They might charge a bit premium, but their quality is excellent.



airtel is better.
reason mpeg4+more transponders on the satellate

tata sky has less transponders and uses mpeg2 technology and so their channels look crap when compared to airtel

dish tv has the best video quality as it has the highest number of transponders available


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2014)

^^so in terms of HD Quality

Dish TV >> Airtel >> Tata Sky >> Videocon


----------



## Gollum (Jan 7, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^so in terms of HD Quality
> 
> Dish TV >> Airtel >> Tata Sky >> Videocon



I am talking about quality overall.

Some operators keep quality of HD channels higher than SD, and other may keep some channels of better quality than other based on viewership.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 7, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> so in terms of Quality content which is best?
> Tata Sky or Airtel


They are almost same in picture quality. Couldn't really find any difference. So for same picture quality I went for the cheaper one, ADTV.



Gollum said:


> wow videocon d2h is so cheap. the most expensive hd pack is only 480/month
> And I pay 525/month with airtel and its not even
> 
> but d2h has bad video and audio quality
> ...


Well would you watch those many meaningless channels in D2H? It's simply a business idea to me. Rather I find too many channels a clutter and disgusting.


----------



## andy_65_in (Feb 9, 2014)

folks i have the option to upgrade from sd to hd. i am using dish tv sd now,was keen to upgrade to their hd,evem brought a led full hd tv but am now confused with the performance of their hd/. i guess videocon hd is the best as i read in these trheads-but i have aproblem and that is i have Rs 2800.00 balance in my dish tv sd account as i had charged it for a year-wht shud i do,wait for the balance to get exhausted and then change to videocon hd hise services here at my location are good or what else.the local dish tv dealer is asking for Rs 1100.00 instead of the dish tv quote of Rs 990.00 for hardware conversion-this is the reputation of this dish tv company who is making crores.i may have to lump their sd channels till i exhaust the entire balance and then convert into videocon d2h etc-my main intersy is kid channels,adventure channels like natgeo etc and few sopa channels like colours but i wish to go for the full hd pack.when i told dish tv abt the crook dealer  of theirs they insist they will sort him out but i dont know how.whats the future of videocon d2h-is it bright.also does videocon offer better aidio and video quality iver dish hd-what shud be my choice if i have 2 choososed between dish hd and vidocon hd


----------



## andy_65_in (Feb 11, 2014)

who offers hbo hits and defined apart from dish tv in hd


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 21, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> who offers hbo hits and defined apart from dish tv in hd



Tatasky offers it


Tatasky HD is the best


----------



## funskar (Feb 22, 2014)

FOr hd

Tata sky is best of all..


----------



## Genius-jatt (Feb 22, 2014)

While Hardware quality + Service is best of Tata(Sky ,Only problem is @ 83*East no new satellite active like Gsat series so problem adding more HD channels. 

Secondly in HD channels D2H has maximum channels , Rest it depends upon person to person for its choice of channels in which dth he/she get more his/her regional channels also count ..


----------

